# Raketa 24hr`s



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Arrived today thanks Mike







shown here with its new family









BTW the straps great but as usual had to cut it down to `RAF` style.

At the moment I`m wearing it and the copper one


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

They look very happy together







Nice to know it will be apreciated.









MIKE.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

What a happy bunch !, they look great


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...Just thought pin them to your jacket and wear them as medals !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys









Mike it certainly is appriciated, I wish the other two had the same hands as the white dial you sent ,much nicer IMO.









Rod, "wear them as medals!" you daft bat


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...










.....least you could get away with wearing all three at once


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pin watches to chest as medals.
















Where can I get suitable pins?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Would they be for _`Service for the cause of horology above and beyond the call of duty`_

or for just being a _`Real watch nut beyond the call of common sense`_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

You should be in the Bugger All Club, you know it makes sense.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> You should be in the Bugger All Club, you know it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Oh I don`t know Stan







I`m not sure









as Woody Allen said .....

_" I`d never join any club that would allow a person like me to become a member"_






























Is there a bizzare initiation ceremony














and a secret hand shake?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I've noticed that some "Raketa" watches offered for sale have "Paketa" printed on the dial. Any difference other than spelling? Is one a "knock-off", "replica", "fake", or "frankenwatch"?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think it's just the difference between our alphabet and cyrillic.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I think it's just the difference between our alphabet and cyrillic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is I thought too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's just the difference between our alphabet and cyrillic.
> ...


That is correct

bar = bap in Russian


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> bar = bap in Russian


I sense another Renis joke could be on the cards here


----------

